# New Toys.



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*SCHRICK Cams.*

















Going into this:


















_Modified by darrenewest at 5:52 PM 9-12-2003_

_Modified by darrenewest at 5:55 PM 9-12-2003_


_Modified by darrenewest at 6:04 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: New Toys. (darrenewest)*

We're not sure which cams fit yet, but the set on the left is for non variable cam timing and on the right is for Intake/Exhaust variable cam timing. Special ordered from Germany the dual vanos ones. They supposedly also fit the R32 and North American 2.8l. Duration is 252, lift is 11.x mm. I got both sets just to be sure. I'll find out this weekend. The Euro sport intake and underdrive pulley are the icing on the cake. I'm also getting GIAC'ed as soon as Garret works out the cam issues, and returns my emails. No exhaust yet...... soon though.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: New Toys. (darrenewest)*

have u made any contact at all with garrett about a cam chip???


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

After all that goes in(exhaust included), I'd say that car will be capable of high 13's, but of course that is speculation and not eveyone like the 1/4. Can't wait to hear how the things perform.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (nodnarB)*

Talked to the Mechainc doing the Install next week and they are the dual variable ones. Retail for around $1100 US. I would like to see about 10-15 WHP out of these, as the stock ones are supposedly very mild. What I'm really after is a car that breathes a little better in the higher RPM's.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

I have had dealings with Garret via our local dealer. I have not recieved a response yet.


----------



## VR6PAYNE (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

If gaic fixes their chip issues and actually have a cam file ready for you, your going to have one hell of a sweet 24 VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## BIGBEN_GLI (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

252's they should be good for a s/c ???


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BIGBEN_GLI)*

Are you going to dyno before/after? Or get some before/after timeslips?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (FatSean)*

I have already run a baseline dyno on my car, with only a drop in K+N and a Tdi midpipe. 176 HP and 181 TRQ @ the wheels. 252's should support forced induction. Although when and if it comes to that I will be going HPA Turbo. As for timeslips, I have run a 15.4 Stock, but had a MPH of 94 which should be good for mid to high 14's. My 60' was less than perfect at a 2.5-2.7. What I'm after is 200 WHP and a car that pulls hard all the way to redline, while retaining good torque down low.


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

i would do springs too... 24v already pulls to 7000 stock cams itll pull to 7500 like mad








Seeing cams coming out for the 24v is making me envious... it was only a couple years ago i was drooling over the thought of cams for my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (phinn)*

darren,
where are u located???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

Vancouver Canada.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

Dude!You live right across the pond from me!I would like to get those cams so could you please tell me where you got 'em from?Was it Denon or RPI?Man!Just looking at those sticks makes me envious and I WANT 'EM BAD!
Mmmm...more power.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (Ereinion)*

I got them from Ron @ Denon. RPI Gets them from here. They are a North American Schrick Dist. Email me for more details and we can arrange for a ride next time you're on the mainland. -D


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BIGBEN_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGBEN_GLI* »_252's they should be good for a s/c ???

Not necessarily so! While cams increase lift they (usually) have more overlap which is not the best way to increase VE when already running forced induction.


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

Pop them in already!!!


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (nodnarB)*

Patience Saturday evening check back ....


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (nodnarB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodnarB* »_After all that goes in(exhaust included), I'd say that car will be capable of high 13's, but of course that is speculation and not eveyone like the 1/4. Can't wait to hear how the things perform.

If a supercharged 24V won't pull 13's... cams, even with intake/exhaust mods, are not going to give you anywhere near the power of forced induction. sorry


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
If a supercharged 24V won't pull 13's... cams, even with intake/exhaust mods, are not going to give you anywhere near the power of forced induction. sorry









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
If a supercharged 24V won't pull 13's... cams, even with intake/exhaust mods, are not going to give you anywhere near the power of forced induction. sorry










i agree and i also disagree.... 
if your best was a 15.4 w/ 2.5-2.7 adding power is only going to make it harder to hook up and looking at your 60' you dont need anything to make it harder. i am not saying dont do the cams, all i am saying is dont expect to much out of the 1/4 mile times right away... and for the guys in the supercharged 24v's not pulling 13's it is the same concept. you guys cant drive that car at the track with that much power yet. it is going to take more time because it is harder. i would compare it to skipping college and going straight from high school to the nba. you will pick it up but it will take alot of practice.
So i think with the cams 13's are possible, in the right conditions, on the right day, and with the right driver.
good luck with the cams..


_Modified by 86gtipos at 5:04 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
i agree and i also disagree.... 
if your best was a 15.4 w/ 2.5-2.7 adding power is only going to make it harder to hook up and looking at your 60' you dont need anything to make it harder. i am not saying dont do the cams, all i am saying is dont expect to much out of the 1/4 mile times right away... and for the guys in the supercharged 24v's not pulling 13's it is the same concept. you guys cant drive that car at the track with that much power yet. it is going to take more time because it is harder. i would compare it to skipping college and going straight from high school to the nba. you will pick it up but it will take alot of practice.
So i think with the cams 13's are possible, in the right conditions, on the right day, and with the right driver.
good luck with the cams..

_Modified by 86gtipos at 5:04 PM 9-16-2003_

With FI, occasional 13's and/or 100 MPH traps are possible with a skilled pilot under perfect conditions, though I doubt it will ever run consistent 13's until Stage 2 arrives. maybe add a spritz of nitrous? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_...not that I care, cause drag racing 'dubs is an exercise in futility







_ 




_Modified by BadassVW at 9:49 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
With FI, occasional 13's and/or 100 MPH traps are possible with a skilled pilot under perfect conditions, though I doubt it will ever run consistent 13's until Stage 2 arrives. maybe add a spritz of nitrous? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_...not that I care, cause drag racing 'dubs is an exercise in futility







_ 

_Modified by BadassVW at 9:49 AM 9-16-2003_

it isnt easy to drive at the track, but with some drag radials and some practice i would be willing to bet that they can run consitent 13's... once you learn how to do it it will be like riding a bike. and that is why i said that you should get used to your car before the power because it will help you drastically after. 
but it comes down to what you guys like to do with your cars.... most people in here lean away from drag racing because that isnt there cars strong point. it may not be the cars strong point but you deal with what you have. all i know is that of the people that have supercharged there 24v's how many have been to the track? and how long after the install did it take them to get to the track? all i am saying is i am all about 1/4. as is most of my friends and if i installed a charger on my car i would have been to the track the next day. given i live 5 min from a track so it is easy for me. i am not trying to bash anyone, but it just seems that noone that has installed a charger is really into going to the track and getting the times and the respect it deserves... to each their own
Bill


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
it isnt easy to drive at the track, but with some drag radials and some practice i would be willing to bet that they can run consitent 13's... once you learn how to do it it will be like riding a bike. and that is why i said that you should get used to your car before the power because it will help you drastically after. 
but it comes down to what you guys like to do with your cars.... most people in here lean away from drag racing because that isnt there cars strong point. it may not be the cars strong point but you deal with what you have. all i know is that of the people that have supercharged there 24v's how many have been to the track? and how long after the install did it take them to get to the track? all i am saying is i am all about 1/4. as is most of my friends and if i installed a charger on my car i would have been to the track the next day. given i live 5 min from a track so it is easy for me. i am not trying to bash anyone, but it just seems that noone that has installed a charger is really into going to the track and getting the times and the respect it deserves... to each their own
Bill

 i think the funiest part is that joeM ran a 14.2 naturally aspirated and you supercharged guys can hardly touch it.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
it isnt easy to drive at the track, but with some drag radials and some practice i would be willing to bet that they can run consitent 13's... once you learn how to do it it will be like riding a bike. and that is why i said that you should get used to your car before the power because it will help you drastically after. 
but it comes down to what you guys like to do with your cars.... most people in here lean away from drag racing because that isnt there cars strong point. it may not be the cars strong point but you deal with what you have. all i know is that of the people that have supercharged there 24v's how many have been to the track? and how long after the install did it take them to get to the track? all i am saying is i am all about 1/4. as is most of my friends and if i installed a charger on my car i would have been to the track the next day. given i live 5 min from a track so it is easy for me. i am not trying to bash anyone, but it just seems that noone that has installed a charger is really into going to the track and getting the times and the respect it deserves... to each their own
Bill


What kind of launch do you find most effective? What RPM and Gear do you launch from and do you slip or drop the clutch?
Do you run upgraded engine/tranny/dogbone mounts? 
on the Vortech unit, since it is a centrifugal and develops boost gradually from 3000 up, it doesn't add much to the low end grunt. If driveline/suspension prevent you from launching hard, this setup is not going to give you a whole lot of jump out of the hole like a PD unit would. 


_Modified by BadassVW at 11:02 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_ i think the funiest part is that joeM ran a 14.2 naturally aspirated and you supercharged guys can hardly touch it.









i agree....
u guys are debating over whether this car can run 13's with cams or with FI yet joe ran that time with simple bolt ons.... put joe behind the wheel of either car and see what happens


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_ i think the funiest part is that joeM ran a 14.2 naturally aspirated and you supercharged guys can hardly touch it.









thats my brother and i have taught him everything he knows....








but i usually feather it out from like 2200-2500 until i feel confident that it will hook, then i dump it. but it is all about practice.... you have to know the best way to launch your car... and when i say i feather it i more or less mean a controlled dump. i let it is slower at first then just dump it. the only way to fiqure out what to do is go out and try and do it. i always found it easier to start off spinning the tires then not getting out fast enough, because it is easier to let the clutch out alittle slower next time or lower the rpms or lower your tire pressure a little then it is to try and let it out faster and get out of the hole faster... but thats just me... go out there and try new things... and if your serious get a set of rims and a set of drag radials... you will save your tires and you will see the great improvement in traction.
there is a million variables involved in trying to launch try and adjust one at a time so you know what is better than the others.....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

and in a 1/4mile, there's no time to wait for spool up. my buddy had a zkit mkIII and i had a very healthy n/a mkIII. i'd be SO far up on him that the race was over by the time he was getting good boost. who cares about trap speed then. a healthy n/a motor is a dream to drive. the car only wants to rev. Driving his s/c car was like the ebrake was on but the car would gradually overcome it. or like there were 2 flywheels. just no urgency to rev. i dyno'd 182 whp, he dyno'd 230ish whp. that 24v will be a very pissed off motor i think!


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
thats my brother and i have taught him everything he knows....








but i usually feather it out from like 2200-2500 until i feel confident that it will hook, then i dump it. but it is all about practice.... you have to know the best way to launch your car... and when i say i feather it i more or less mean a controlled dump. i let it is slower at first then just dump it. the only way to fiqure out what to do is go out and try and do it. i always found it easier to start off spinning the tires then not getting out fast enough, because it is easier to let the clutch out alittle slower next time or lower the rpms or lower your tire pressure a little then it is to try and let it out faster and get out of the hole faster... but thats just me... go out there and try new things... and if your serious get a set of rims and a set of drag radials... you will save your tires and you will see the great improvement in traction.
there is a million variables involved in trying to launch try and adjust one at a time so you know what is better than the others.....

EXACTLY!! thats how i was able to cut a 2.22 60ft. consisitantly its all about the launch, i just wish my car didn't loose steam in the top end. I only trapped like between 91mph and 92mph. Im confident that had I been a better track possibly outside of Cali i would have been in the 14's for sure. unfortunately i only cut a 15.101. oh well....But I think if my car was trapping around 97-98mph like the s/c cars i'd be easily a second faster and outside of cali im very very confident i could cut a high 13. 
The problem is most of these S/Ced guys haven't ever dragged their cars N/A and as result don't know how to properly adjust to launch to their car S/Ced. I know when i drove the VF prototype car i recognized that the boost really kicked in around 3 but below 3k rpm the car was nearly stock. So when I had the oppurtunity to launch it I bounced the revs between 2700 and 3000 rpm and slipped the clutch clutch hard. When the clutch grabbed, I was just below boost but had plenty of good torque and spun the tires about 2full rotations with the tach floatting at about 2900 RPM once the tires grabbed the tach climbed engine reached boost and and the car rocketed away. 
The thing about our car is that our flywheel is 22lbs and so the engine revs pittifully slow ESPECIALLY from 1k-2800RPM. So when we launch our cars or better yet feather them outta the hole which is the only way to avoid wheelspin, it takes forever for us to climb into our power range which is above 3500. This directly effects those with S/Cs because again once the car gets moving it takes forever to get into boost where you really start pulling. Im beginning to think that perhaps one of the best mods we can do for our 24v now is the Unorthodox Racing Flywheel. Just Think how quick our cars could be if we could jump 4k RPM in half the time.
Its not always about how much HP your car has but also how quickly you can access that hp and how much HP you can put to the ground. If I still had my car the UR flywheel would already be on it. sorry for the long post every one


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (omeezy)*

Hey Seeing that everyone is relating to 1/4 miles ........ I G-teched last night with my new mods: Eurosport CAI and Eurosport UDP and was consistantly running 14.7 - 14.9 Between 95 and 98.5 MPH. ( The G-Tech seems to read high in the MPH ) The HP was reading about 174-182 on some of my runs. Hooking up this car is a Bit#h. I'm not getting the cams to run faster 1/4 times, I'm getting them to improve the overall power delivery. I can't wait for a cam chip. I'm going to hold off on a GIAC untill Garret returns my messages. I will however be adding a 4 bar FPR to fuel the cams up higher in the RPM's. Also a Exhaust will be coming Shortly .... A new FK 2.5 S/S when they are released. I'm hoping with proper chip tuning down the road 200 WHP can be realized. I will be dynoing within the next 2 weeks. Results will be posted.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

I think 200 WHP with cams, chip etc... is very do-able!


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_ i think the funiest part is that joeM ran a 14.2 naturally aspirated and you supercharged guys can hardly touch it.









actually he ran a 14.297(?) which does break into the 14.2's, but saying you ran a 14.2 is a bit misleading... rounding off it is a 14.3! and yes, 0.1 is a big deal in drag racing when you get close to the performance ceiling of your vehicle!
How many 14.297's has joeM ran? I'd like to see stats on his 10 best runs...
average and SD of time and trap speed. He definately has the "good foot" but average numbers are more telling of the cars capabilities!


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
actually he ran a 14.297(?) which does break into the 14.2's, but saying you ran a 14.2 is a bit misleading... rounding off it is a 14.3! and yes, 0.1 is a big deal in drag racing when you get close to the performance ceiling of your vehicle!
How many 14.297's has joeM ran? I'd like to see stats on his 10 best runs...
average and SD of time and trap speed. He definately has the "good foot" but average numbers are more telling of the cars capabilities!








. wouldn't the avg. numbers indicate the drivers consistency and the best run would indicate the cars capability. and a 14.29 is still a 14.2 no matter how you want to look at it, don't be jealous cuz a N/A 24v is putting down better #'s than your sc'd 24v (i'm not hating, you've got a high 13s car and i'm sure you'll spank his times sooner or later, just need to practice)....don't hate, congradulate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vtechTHIS at 4:45 PM 9-17-2003_


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
actually he ran a 14.297(?) which does break into the 14.2's, but saying you ran a 14.2 is a bit misleading... rounding off it is a 14.3! and yes, 0.1 is a big deal in drag racing when you get close to the performance ceiling of your vehicle!
How many 14.297's has joeM ran? I'd like to see stats on his 10 best runs...
average and SD of time and trap speed. He definately has the "good foot" but average numbers are more telling of the cars capabilities!









his car has had 3 or so 14.29 passes two with him and one with me, and his car has had a truck load of 14.3's but the 14.29's were all reached the last time we went to the track.
i am in no way saying we are the best drivers ever... we just have been doing it for a while now and it is all about learning how to reconize what you do wrong and try something diffrent to fix it....


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_. wouldn't the avg. numbers indicate the drivers consistency and the best run would indicate the cars capability. and a 14.29 is still a 14.2 no matter how you want to look at it, don't be jealous cuz a N/A 24v is putting down better #'s than your sc'd 24v (i'm not hating, you've got a high 13s car and i'm sure you'll spank his times sooner or later, just need to practice)....don't hate, congradulate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







_Modified by vtechTHIS at 4:45 PM 9-17-2003_

What I'm trying to say is... It's bogus to characterize a car as "a 13 sec car" when it can only hit one 13.999 run out of ten or more runs. If you're hitting 14.3 consistently then I think you're fairly experienced! Still, Take ten runs on same track... drop best and worst time's and then average remaining results. 
Driver and Car are one! that's why we all do this!...right?












_Modified by BadassVW at 9:07 AM 9-17-2003_


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
What I'm trying to say is... It's bogus to characterize a car as "a 13 sec car" when it can only hit one 13.999 run out of ten or more runs. If you're hitting 14.3 consistently then I think you're fairly experienced! Still, Take ten runs on same track... drop best and worst time's and then average remaining results. 
Driver and Car are one! that's why we all do this!...right?








_Modified by BadassVW at 9:07 AM 9-17-2003_

you modified your original....lol.... i was going to say we all know that it wasnt 14.7 but for real, i dont want this to turn into a big pissing match, it shouldnt be. we all are here for the same ****. so go get your butt to the track and get the numbers you want. i bet if you go to the track 3-5 times you can hit some really good numbers.... just pay attention to what your doing.....


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
you modified your original....lol.... i was going to say we all know that it wasnt 14.7 but for real, i dont want this to turn into a big pissing match, it shouldnt be. we all are here for the same ****. so go get your butt to the track and get the numbers you want. i bet if you go to the track 3-5 times you can hit some really good numbers.... just pay attention to what your doing.....

I'll leave the trap work for you to hammer out! good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*

let me run your car...lol








i will let you use my brothers drag radials... just dont tell him...lol


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*

I think it's all a matter of skills. Joe pulled a 14.2 with I/C/E i'm not saying that darren will be able to pull thirteens, but the car will be capable of it. the gains from an I/C/E upgrade are not as great as those from cams, espicially ones with proper chip tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but as it is always agreed upon, it is a matter of driver skill.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (nodnarB)*

Trust me with my driving "Skill" I'm lucky I even cracked the 14's ....... Launching is a pain in the as* ...Although my buddy can do it no problem, everytime crack a 2.2 60' ... Must have gifted feet


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_let me run your car...lol








i will let you use my brothers drag radials... just dont tell him...lol

You replace the clutch after your done and I'll think about it!


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams.*

I've said it before and I'll SAY IT AGAIN UNTIL PEOPLE REALLY HATE ME








You won't see a real difference between the N/A 24v and S/C or T/C 24v cars UNTIL you put them side by side, on a roll, and punch it. I know I know....people aren't interested in mid-range, blah blah blah...but once you get some good numbers and once you really see the difference, you'll get hooked and do more midrange tests. Top end will really improve.


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_I've said it before and I'll SAY IT AGAIN UNTIL PEOPLE REALLY HATE ME








You won't see a real difference between the N/A 24v and S/C or T/C 24v cars UNTIL you put them side by side, on a roll, and punch it. I know I know....people aren't interested in mid-range, blah blah blah...but once you get some good numbers and once you really see the difference, you'll get hooked and do more midrange tests. Top end will really improve.

i understand what you are saying 100% but the only diffrence between your mid range test and a 1/4 mile is that there is a launch involved..... by doing mid range tests you are skipping the launch (or giving up on the fact that you cant learn how to launch a car). in the 1/4 mile takes skill.... my little sister can do mid range tests...... yes mid range tests are a great way to get accurate results in how much you gained.... which is great.... but once again it takes 0 skill.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*

I drolled on the cams today. Props Darren. Well back out with the Gtech tonight.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (westcoastjay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westcoastjay* »_I drolled on the cams today. Props Darren. Well back out with the Gtech tonight. 


can't wait to hear the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*
























































This ones just a joke for now .............


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86gtipos* »_
i understand what you are saying 100% but the only diffrence between your mid range test and a 1/4 mile is that there is a launch involved..... by doing mid range tests you are skipping the launch (or giving up on the fact that you cant learn how to launch a car). in the 1/4 mile takes skill.... my little sister can do mid range tests...... yes mid range tests are a great way to get accurate results in how much you gained.... which is great.... but once again it takes 0 skill.

Skill isn't the issue here though, it's how much improvement the performance mods have made to the car's performance...not the driver's. If you want a true test of skill, it should be measured on a racing track or off road rally circuit not a drag strip. 
But again, I'm focusing on the improvements on the car. When you add driver differences, it defeats the purpose of measuring improvements in performance due to mods.


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

did you put the cams in yet? have you done any mid-range, in gear acceleration tests yet ?
im not going to read the rest of the thread to see if you have or havent because the _only_ thing i care about is the in gear acceleration tests.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (AAVwannaB)*

Ran into some problems. 24v Stock cams Hollow, SCHRICK Cams Solid Billit, Also fixing a coolant leak I have had for a couple of weeks. The Cams still fit but they weigh about twice as much as the OEM's, I also have some insight on how the valvetrain / Variable cam works. Will be finished the install tonight. Ran at the track Friday night before and posted a 15.3 @ 93 MPH with a 2.5 60" ..... Not what I was hoping for but I am the first to admit, my driving could do for some improvement.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

regardless of you skills, it's of course a great 'base' run. be able to see what kinda time and mph your cams create.....unless you run a 2.0 60ft next time a throw off the test


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

Make sure when you do any tests, use _ *at least* _ two to three $500-$1000 GPS systems...it's VERY important think you're taking accurate mesaurements...otherwise any test you do is completely worthless...especially top speed test...you really need a GPS system.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_Make sure when you do any tests, use _ *at least* _ two to three $500-$1000 GPS systems...it's VERY important think you're taking accurate mesaurements...otherwise any test you do is completely worthless...especially top speed test...you really need a GPS system.









lmfao.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (vtechTHIS)*

Cams are done !
1)First things first: Whistling sound our car makes in gear = Hollow Cams ...Completely Vanished with the 252's. It's the air resonating through the middle of the cams.
2)Lifter ticking sound .. Like a diesel when it's cold, right ? Not a lifter. On the right side of our cars there is a Evap solonoid, put your hand on it. It's pulsating right ? If you were to unplug it, sound disappears. It resonates through the intake sounding like a lifter thats "leaking down". Note: Do not unplug unless you can clear the codes and check engine light.
3)I like Cams








4)I lost some bottom end power below 2k RPM. 
5)See # 3
6)Pulls HARD all the way to redline, tach is very eager to swing to the right.
7)Just leaves me wanting more. 
8)Time to get Garret working on a chip. 
9)I was lucky enough to find a Mechanic who can do this, who is also a cool guy and really knows his stuff. Props to -J. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
10)Dyno to come within 2 weeks.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

dude don't you have that gtech thingy and can dyno from there???
sorry i can't wait....


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

1 more thing... what will happen if i were to install those cams with the current GIAC chip i have?? would i have to uninstall it(boy that sounded geeky huh







)???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

I borrowed it out..... G tech runs coming hopefully late tuesday night.


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

good job..... get some good times.....
oh and make sure you dont run it down the track.... that is the worst thing ever.... the track is the devil....


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (86gtipos)*

hey how is drivability?? idle??? around the town behavior??? any changes???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

Idle is rock solid stock, Around town I have a bit of a flat spot at 1500 RPM, car seems to "Lurch" a bit ...... Nothing really happens untill about 4000 RPM. Then the Car starts pulling even harder than before. This is a top end only mod which seems to only come into play once the cams fully advance/retard.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

diddo

_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_1 more thing... what will happen if i were to install those cams with the current GIAC chip i have?? would i have to uninstall it(boy that sounded geeky huh







)???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (bakersfield_gti)*

GIAC Did not advise use of the chip and the cams yet. I may have an oppurtunity to have a custom Neuspeed chip made via Kinetic Motorsports. Not my First choice, but Neuspeed has worked with Kinetic in the past developing custom chips. $$$$$$$


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

maybe you could see if they would hook you up since they are revising the software.

_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_GIAC Finally got back to me: The 24v Program will be "Revisited" in November.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (bakersfield_gti)*

Hey bakersfeild, I'd be in for it only problem is Im in Canada and GIAC in in Cali.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

my bad, didnt think about that, just used to it since i live so close to LA.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (bakersfield_gti)*

what side of Canada? come on make a road trip for the sake of hp. i'm sure you could get European Car interested and maybe get some other hook ups while you here to have the car look extra sweet for a photo shoot! please tell me you dyno'd stock. if not, at least get a nice gragh with air/fuel to see gains and or possible tuning problems.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (M this 1!)*

Hey M This ! I am from Vancouver Canada. Yes a roadtrip may be worth it, you wanna talk to garret for me though ? It takes weeks for Emails to be answered. I have family there and need to visit, last time was the ND show. Frisco in 12 hours from Vancouver. I am considering getting chipped here but the local guy is very ... difficult....


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

bump


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (nodnarB)*

Wedensday afternoon is Dyno time .......... 2 more days. Overall impressions are that maybe the cams netted about 10 WHP, but we'll see. Sometimes the car feels decievingly fast. I need a Chip.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

can't wait for the dyno


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BEAU-SOF)*

damn... i wanna see those numbers


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

Very cool...make sure you get a Air/Fuel on the dyno.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (FatSean)*

the pictures died


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (DigitaIK)*

This post is over a year old ...... Omeezy, Potterman and a few others have installed these as well if you're looking for a reference.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

HAHA Wooow, a "Throwback" post! i remember when i first read that post, I was sooooo envious, and now those cams are sitting under my hood. Also I noticed how many members we've lost, deffinately a few names in there whom I no longer see in this forum.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (darrenewest)*

Yeah.And I remember that I didn't get those cams cause I DROPPED THE FRIKKEN BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















DAMN!DAMN!DAMN!I found them at RPI and they want like 1600 CDN for a set!I nearly S**T in my pants!I cannot forgive myself for NOT GETTING THOSE!Hey.....you got any more darren?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (Ereinion)*

talkin about a old post i remember this post hehhehee i want cams i just need to find money but im still thinking about 268/268 cams and a little custom chip tunning with a nice head


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (BadassVW)*

I congratulate this Joe dude on achieving low 14's with minimal tuning. I also have minimal tuning(for now) and I was only capable of high 14's or really low 15's with my best launch and speed shifting. So far my best kill was against a mk2 jetta with 12v VR6 swap(stock motor and maybe not as good of driving). However, these cams are going to be the best thing to happen to an N/A 24v since stand alone. They should improve times somewhat.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (R28buddy)*

dude your an idiot. "they are gonna be the best thing to happen to NA 24v since stand alone?" wow those cams are 3 1/2 years old....a bunch of people have them and they do add power but its not like "oh my god these are the best thing ever"
most people who have/had them had tuning problems. on top of that you brought back a thread from 3 years ago thinking you've stumbled upon a gold mine of 24v performance.
go take your R28 and crash it into a wall...oh wait i mean take your GTI VR6....theres no such thing as an R28...get over it


----------



## uKNOwhoIiz (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_go take your R28 and crash it into a wall...oh wait i mean take your GTI VR6....theres no such thing as an R28...get over it

Now you're learning.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (2002gtibluvr6)*

i made it myself.... the 3.2 is similar in design by increasing to 95.9mm bore & 84.0mm stroke instead of 90.3/81.0 on our 2.8s. My Bentley book also includes this info. i thought it was fitting and may ad the 4motion at some point.

take the R rear hatch badge and add 28 on the end. simple mod.


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (R28buddy)*

I bet you are one of those people who would talk about how much rice it is to put a type r badge on a civic, and here you are putting the .:R badge on your 2.8liter vr6.
Just dont do it, you dont have an r28


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (mp3mike05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mp3mike05* »_I bet you are one of those people who would talk about how much rice it is to put a type r badge on a civic, and here you are putting the .:R badge on your 2.8liter vr6.
Just dont do it, you dont have an r28

Putting an R badge on a civic or integra is the complete opposite of putting one on a GTI. When they place these things on the Japanese they try to make there car look as if it is a better car. Is this the scenario here? NO. I know there are some people here who get heated over people thinking they have an "R28" which they don't but who cares. Just stop comparing this to placing an R on a integra becouse he is not trying to make his car look as if it is better becouse there is no R28.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (malezlotko)*

you people take this **** waaaayyy too seriously. 
Besides, it's the R32 hatch badge with 28 instead of 32--- CLARIFIED? 
read about it , it is so similar that some of our parts actually bolt on to the 32
I'm callin' it a 28 and you can't do **** about it.


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: SCHRICK Cams. (R28buddy)*

Sweet a new mod
The type R mod +15hp easy


----------

